# Medicare Advantage plans



## nc_coder (Dec 14, 2011)

If we are contracted with BCBS or UHC for their commercial plans, are we also contracted for their MA plans automatically?  We have been told to tell patients that we do not accept any advantage plans, but I have snuck a few through to these companies and have been paid (at Medicare rate of course).


----------



## jgf-CPC (Dec 15, 2011)

We have individual contracts for each PFFS or Medicare Advantage plans we use. We are in Georgia so don't know if that makes a difference or not. Hope this helps.


----------



## penguins11 (Dec 15, 2011)

We also have separate contracts for each of our Medicare Advantage plans.  Although I have noticed that for a lot of the Medicare replacement plans if you call them and ask for in and out of network benefits, there is no difference they just pay you at Medicare rates.  For example, we are not par with Humana Medicare but they pay us the same as if we were in network at Medicare rates and the patient has the same copay/coinsurance regardless of whether in our oon.


----------



## ajs (Dec 15, 2011)

nc_coder said:


> If we are contracted with BCBS or UHC for their commercial plans, are we also contracted for their MA plans automatically?  We have been told to tell patients that we do not accept any advantage plans, but I have snuck a few through to these companies and have been paid (at Medicare rate of course).



The patient will have a smaller out of pocket if they use the contracted providers for their Medicare Advantage plans.  If you contracted with the Medicare Advantage plan, you would likely receive a much higher reimbursement than Medicare rates for your services as well.  For some Medicare Advantage plans, if the patient does not see contracted providers the services are denied.  Just depends on the plan the patient is on.


----------



## fcallahan (Dec 15, 2011)

****Medicare Advantage Plans****

From the state of Georgia.

Advantage plans are basically the same as Federal Medicare they are just processed by Commercial Insurance Companies. For example..BcBs or UHC.

If your provider accepts Medicare, then you shouldn't have a problem with the Advantage plan.  The reimbursement is the same as Medicare.  Since, BcBs and UHC are large insurance companies most, if not all, providers will be participating with them.

A member/patient would have to qualify for Federal Medicare in order to be qualified for the Advantage plan.

I hope this helps,

Regards--FCallahan


----------



## ajs (Dec 16, 2011)

fcallahan said:


> From the state of Georgia.
> 
> Advantage plans are basically the same as Federal Medicare they are just processed by Commercial Insurance Companies. For example..BcBs or UHC.
> 
> ...



Actually most of the Medicare Advantage plans pay higher reimbursement than the standard Medicare rate.  Patients also can be covered for services not typically covered by Medicare.  The patient has to choose and specifically contract with the Medicare Advantage plan.  Some Advantage plans have specific networks attached and patients must see providers in those networks to have the highest  benefit coverage.

I know this because I work for an IPA group that contracts with the doctors and we manage a patient base with specific Medicare Advantage plans thru Humana, Molina and United Healthcare.  Not all plans are alike, and you must be sure the plan does not have specific in network requirements before you see that patient.


----------

